# Div Boxen ausrichten



## Reene (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte zu meinen ausgegeben Bild, einen Beschreibungstext hinzufügen dieser  soll sich dann je nach Größe des Bildes, entweder rechts oder unterhalb des Bildes befinden. 

Ich hab die Beschreibung, das Bild jeweils in ein Div gepackt und die beiden noch mit einen Div umschlossen, was eine feste Breite hat.  Aber irgendwie schiebt sich die Box, immer unterhalb des Bildes. 

Code sind folgend aus:


```
<div class="imageWrapper">
  <div class="Image">
  <img src="#" />
  </div>
  <div class="imageDescription">
       <p >Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua.</p>
    </div>
</div>
```

Danke schonmal!


----------



## djheke (17. Oktober 2011)

Du musst dein img per CSS floaten.


```
.image p {
  float:left;
}

.image  p img {
 margin:5px;
 padding:5px;
 border:1px solid #a33;
 width:200px;
} 

.flinks {
 float:left;
}

.frechts {
 float:right;
}
```


```
<p class="image"><img class="flinks"  src="bild.jpg" alt="bild" width="200px">Deine Bildbeschreibung.....</p>,
```

Und du solltest deine Bilder alle vorher auf eine einheitliche Größe skalieren.


----------

